# Batch 7



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

The hen made a nest in our back garden and I only noticed it once the eggs had started to hatch. Eight chicks in all - three black and grey, one grey, one white and three partial chipmunk.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sweet! This is a testament on just how busy you've been. No way would a hen normally sit on a nest for all that time and you not notice.

LOL She had the use of the Poultry Palace and yet chose the great outdoors for her nest.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Very nice. Around here any hen that tried to brood outside would be someone's dinner. I set out nest boxes for my new muscovys and each one has a door that can be closed at night.*


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

danathome said:


> *Very nice. Around here any hen that tried to brood outside would be someone's dinner. I set out nest boxes for my new muscovys and each one has a door that can be closed at night.*


Our chickens here are much more closely related to wild junglefowl than they are to any breed of chickens you have in the west. Add to that the fact our local environment is perfect for such chickens and you have the reason our “free range“ chickens are essentially feral.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

And pretty self sufficient and tough as nails! Melissa wants to know about the tigers in your area and if you see them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Biring said:


> Our chickens here are much more closely related to wild junglefowl than they are to any breed of chickens you have in the west. Add to that the fact our local environment is perfect for such chickens and you have the reason our “free range“ chickens are essentially feral.


We won't mention the times they've let themselves in the house and made themselves quite comfortable on the rug. Or the Matriarch having a really serious discussion with the bird in the mirror.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I once saw a tiger about 25 years ago. There’s one very near here that has taken a few calves over the past few months. A neighbour said he heard that one at night in our new orchard about a mile from our house.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> I once saw a tiger about 25 years ago. There’s one very near here that has taken a few calves over the past few months. A neighbour said he heard that one at night in our new orchard about a mile from our house.


Thanks, they are protected, correct? Here is a picture of my all black Svart Hona hen, she is small, somewhere between a bantam and a typical American OEG hen. Her name is Murther, Shakespearean reference of course.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awwww I think she’s beautiful PJ! Such a sweet little face she has. 

Lions and tigers and bears- oh my! 
Sorry, someone had to....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Thanks, they are protected, correct? Here is a picture of my all black Svart Hona hen, she is small, somewhere between a bantam and a typical American OEG hen. Her name is Murther, Shakespearean reference of course.
> 
> View attachment 40408


I see chain link, did she move out of the house?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Awwww I think she’s beautiful PJ! Such a sweet little face she has.
> 
> Lions and tigers and bears- oh my!
> Sorry, someone had to....


Of course you had to.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Biring said:


> I once saw a tiger about 25 years ago. There’s one very near here that has taken a few calves over the past few months. A neighbour said he heard that one at night in our new orchard about a mile from our house.


I'm sitting here thinking how scary that would be. Except we do have bobcats and wild pigs here. Both are a threat to livestock and humans.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes, unfortunately the wild pigs have moved up through Tenn and are starting to cross or have reached the VA border, according to our local wildlife guy. That does scare me, even maybe a little more than a bear... a bear will maul but rarely eat a person... hogs will eat any/everything! Eeeek


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yes, unfortunately the wild pigs have moved up through Tenn and are starting to cross or have reached the VA border, according to our local wildlife guy. That does scare me, even maybe a little more than a bear... a bear will maul but rarely eat a person... hogs will eat any/everything! Eeeek


Wild pigs are no joke!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I see chain link, did she move out of the house?


She lives with the other chickens now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> She lives with the other chickens now.


Oh my, she's all grown up. That's almost sad.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Oh my, she's all grown up. That's almost sad.


Yes, but she's really small.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Ariel P (May 12, 2021)

Aww, they're so cute, and look at how much they've grown ^^


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Lookin' good!*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well we know Biring is still alive and kicking. Looking forward to the slow season so he can rejoin us.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pic and update, hope all is well with you and your family!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

They grow up so fast... 

Thanks for stopping in, I was just asking after you- glad all is well. (I assume.)


----------

